# Jeevakah alias Jeeva



## GayathriGG (Jun 21, 2015)

After many days I finally got a fish. I think he is combtail. Today is the 6th day I have him with me. But what worries me is that he is yet to eat. Unlike Krishna who used to keep playing with me from the first minute itself, Jeeva is so indifferent. Sometimes it is like he is blind and/or deaf to not notice anything.:evil: And still he hasn't eaten a single pellet :-(









3 days back I got a 30-40 litre tank. I had filled the first 25% on the first day as well as a jelly toy. Yesterday I had it till 70% as well as other ornaments like drift wood and the bowl and fine gravel. Today it is stock with maximum water. I have also added a terracotta pot. Till now I couldn't get the filter and heater to work as the wires are short. I am planning to buy extension tomorrow. Hope it turns good.
















Few of the gravel are floating in the water. I hope he doesn't eat them:-?
Unfortunately such huge tanks are not coming with a proper lid. I hope he doesn't jump. I will have to figure out an alternative for a lid in the future. :roll:


----------



## GayathriGG (Jun 21, 2015)

Today I got the filter and heater working.







Started the cycle completely.
But still he is not eating yet.


----------



## GayathriGG (Jun 21, 2015)

Day before yesterday, I found that Jeeva was in killer mood. He literally killed one of the guppies in his tank. Strangely he doesn't bother one of the guppies. Maybe that one guppy was slightly bigger than the others. I removed the other 2 guppies and put them in a 2-litre bowl. Poor creatures, they appear so small without their tails. (Jeeva made sure that they were tailless overnight :-( ) I have never seen such an aggressive nature before.

I cannot afford any other tank right now as No proper place in the house and moreover we are planning to move if possible.


----------

